# On-line Certification of SDs



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

We have had various threads in the past about on-line certification. I thought it might be a good topic to bring up again for our new people. 

IF YOU POST ABOUT OTHERS -- Please don't list names or other identifying info as we don't want to give them any additional promotion and also to protect this site from legal ramifications. 

I had found one business that trains GSDS and Rottweilers as SDs and also certify OT dogs. So I decided to look into it a little more because at least they had a physical location. Nope, same thing. For OT SDS it was done on-line sight unseen. 

Here are their application questions and $$:
Upon receipt of your order you will receive an e-mail confirmation 

Please Circle the appropriate option below

Silver Package - $71.50 Gold Package - $81.50 Platinum Package - $104.50 Platinum Plus - $175.50

Owner Name - ________________________________
Date of Birth - ____________
Address - ____________________________City - __________State -____Zip - ____
Phone# - ________________________E-Mail - ______________________________

Service Dog Information
Breed - ________________________Sex - _____Name - _____________________
Date of Birth - ___________Color - __________________Wt. - _________________
Ht. @ Shoulder - _________ Neck - __________________Girth -________________

Owner Signature - _________________________________Date - _______________

Please Print Clearly

________________________________________________________

At least this one had an original thought as they asked for neck size and girth. Oh wait, was that to help ID your dog or ... was it for them trying to then sell you a harness that they just also happened to have as a side venture?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Sigh. I guess perhaps we all feel the same way about these operations.







On the other side of the same unpleasant coin, is the need for more public education in our communities on this issue, so that shopkeepers and other professionals, even educated physicians, etc will stop demanding to see "certification" of SDs.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Yup. It's frustrates me when stores ask me to leave with my Fidelco girls even though Ct. state law says they share the same right as a service dog.
With stuff like that, who can blame them.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

> Quote: so that shopkeepers and other professionals, even educated physicians, etc will stop demanding to see "certification" of SDs.
> _________________________



but always keep in mind what else is happening. I have an aquaintance who is bi polar and was scammed on an Emotional Support dog. I did help her with the scam, but she insists on taking this dog in public. The dog is trained to do NOTHING that the ADA recognizes and on top of that the dog has no obedience. For example jumped up on the buffet table at a restaurant etc. The scum that sold her the dog also sold her a service dog vest, little ID cards, " certification proof" etc. the poor business owners are having to deal this rude dog etc . they look at that official looking vest and card and really do not know what to do. Unfortunately, there is no oversight on these service dogs which is hurting folks with true service dogs. 
On a side note. What the "vendor" claimed that this dog could do for her is just well, he is evil. Anyway there are a LOT of folks out there taking advantage of folks


----------

